# Avanza



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay, my doctor and I made a list today and this will be my 8th anti depressant







They've ALL given me horrible side effects and made me feel worse than I already do. If this one doesn't work there's one more option and then that's it. I'll officially not be able to tolerate any anti deps. I did a search but it only brought up a single mention of Avanza so I was wondering if anyones taken it and how was it? I know it can cause big weight gain (trust me I'm terrified!







) but other than that I was sort of after some personal experiences. And yes, I know everyone is different.It worries me a little as it contains aspartame. Now why do they put that in a drug used to treat IBS?!?! What the? I've jumped in the last month from Lexapro to Effexor XR and now I have to not take it tomorrow, deal with whatever side effects hit me for the day (as well as deal with 3 kids who are at home and Mr Screamer won't be as he's on night duty so will be in bed) and then start the Avanza the day after. I'm kind of tired of living side effects for the last few months.Anyway, thanks for listening to my whinge and also for any stories anyone has to share!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Aww... {{{Amy}}} HUGS...I'm so sorry you're going through this... Sorry I don't know anything about avanza...Hope someone who knows see this and answers your question


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

No me neither petal - but big hugs from me too.Sue xxxxx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Awww no one knows







I'm not sure what to do. I don't know whether to take it or not. I felt like I was going to be sick on and off all day today but otherwise so far okay, oh and I had a big empty out tonight, although not D just an empty out and lot's of tummy pain. I'm sort of too tired of side effects right now. Feels like damned if you do, damned if you don't. If I do take it and it makes me huge and gives me D I'll have anxiety about going out anyway but if I don't take it my anxiety will probably come back, but at least I won't have all these side effects I've been putting up with for the last 3 or 4 months. Ahhh it's doing my head in







Sorry, just having a vent.


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Hi ScreamerI thought I would give you my opinion on the drug, I hope it works better for you!!!!I've been on remeron for almost 2 weeks now (15mg at bedtime along with percocet when I need it and clonezapam when I need it). It hasnt helped me at all with my D. It makes me VERY tired all day the following day. Also, even though I've been watching my calorie intake knowing that one of the side effects is weight gain, I've gained 3lbs in the 2 weeks.I'm going to see my Dr again this week and I'll ask him to prescribe me another anti-dep to try.Good luck finding the right one!Ami


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

CharminLover said:


> Hi ScreamerI thought I would give you my opinion on the drug, I hope it works better for you!!!!I've been on remeron for almost 2 weeks now (15mg at bedtime along with percocet when I need it and clonezapam when I need it). It hasnt helped me at all with my D. It makes me VERY tired all day the following day. Also, even though I've been watching my calorie intake knowing that one of the side effects is weight gain, I've gained 3lbs in the 2 weeks.I'm going to see my Dr again this week and I'll ask him to prescribe me another anti-dep to try.Good luck finding the right one!Ami


Thank you. I'm the heaviest I've ever been at the moment (not sure if it's anti deps or the fact that I love food too much-lol) and while I'm not overweight I don't want to put any more on either and the weight gain scares me. Been there done that with the whole exercising and it not budging thing. I've decided to leave it for the moment anyway cause I feel like I'd like to die from the withdrawal symptoms of the Effexor. It's great to hear some opinons though! Thanks for sharing







Good luck with getting something different that works hopefully!!


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I had horrible withdrawals from Effexor also and I can tell you that eventually they DO go away. If you can tolerate it, I found that taking fish oil capsules and vitamin D in the morning and at lunch, made my head WAY better. If you can tolerate drinking barley greens in water or juice, they help too. I got my stuff from globaldnasolutions.com but I think any GOOD quality fish oil and vit D will help. Stay away from the cheap super fishy stuff.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

KAD said:


> I had horrible withdrawals from Effexor also and I can tell you that eventually they DO go away. If you can tolerate it, I found that taking fish oil capsules and vitamin D in the morning and at lunch, made my head WAY better. If you can tolerate drinking barley greens in water or juice, they help too. I got my stuff from globaldnasolutions.com but I think any GOOD quality fish oil and vit D will help. Stay away from the cheap super fishy stuff.


Hey KAD, sorry I just realized I totally ignored this post (I missed it somehow). THanks for the advice. Can't do fish oil (vegetarian) but I'll keep the vitamin D in mind for if I ever brave another anti depressant and the barley greens too.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been using avanza for about 2 months. It did work for me, some side affects, but mild ones compared to ssri's. It does give you the munchies, but it made me feel better the first dose. I took only 5mg the first day and went up from there. I am now on 60mg. In my opinion it is worth a try. Another mild one is the tricyclic Dothep. Only real side effect is a dry mouth. It is one of few that are anti anxiety as well.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Cloudchaser. In the end I didn't take it...at the moment I'm doing okay but thank you for the opinion. It's good to know for if a time comes that I do need to reconsider taking it I've been on Dothep. From memory it doped me out so much I couldn't function at all and I have 3 kiddies to take care of so being that sleepy isn't an option. It did something else too but I can't remember what it was now.


----------

